

Bitcoins seized from Dread Pirate Rogers (144kBTC ~= 25mln$) - kolinko
https://blockchain.info/address/1FfmbHfnpaZjKFvyi1okTjJJusN455paPH

======
yebyen
What a load of crap. It was supposed to be 80 million dollars.

